# Itty Bitty Heirlooms



## MsButterfli (Oct 25, 2007)

So, i was in a car accident tuesday and my body is definitely feeling it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But it takes a lot for me to miss out on my MAC lol. I only ended up with the Eye Brush Set and Kids Helping Kids cards. I actually had the smokey eye palette but somehow she end up ringing up 2 sets of cards. *Shrugs* guess thats a sign i didnt need it. And went to my favorite store New York & Company and got the 2 handbags. And yeah the brush bag is definitely a keepsake, nothin i would carry lol























Edit: Went back for more lol

Cool Eyes, Smokey Eyes, Warm Eyes and VG Warm Palette (with and without flash)


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm jealous. I need to go!

The bags are cute too!


----------



## n_c (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice haul...love the handbags too


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 25, 2007)

lol thanks, ive come to the conclusion that i am a handbag whore as well as a MAC whore lol


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 25, 2007)

sorry about the car accident, but i hope the MAC's helping you feel better!


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2007)

great haul!
hope ur feeling batter soon


----------



## gabi1129 (Oct 25, 2007)

lovely haul! feel better dear!


----------



## suziecutie (Oct 25, 2007)

Can you tell me how you like the quality of the brush bag?  I was debating getting the eye brushes also I didn't know if the handle on the bag would look like a cheap plastic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 25, 2007)

Aww- sorry to hear you were in an accident. BTW- i went to tanger- got me an uber cheap coach bag


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *suziecutie* 

 
_Can you tell me how you like the quality of the brush bag? I was debating getting the eye brushes also I didn't know if the handle on the bag would look like a cheap plastic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you are feeling better._

 

well the bag is almost a lil papery feeling and like they uses a silver marker on it to make the irridescet effect and yeah the handle is plastic..maybe it would be good with a halloween outfit lol


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Aww- sorry to hear you were in an accident. BTW- i went to tanger- got me an uber cheap coach bag_

 

ooooh Coach..drools lol maybe my lawsuit settlement will get me lots of MAC and Coach lol..

thanks for the well wishes


----------



## user46 (Oct 26, 2007)

goooood haul. i love the little clutches! lol. i'm jst gonna carry it in my purse as a makeup bag or something. since i have huge purses.


----------



## kyashi (Oct 26, 2007)

great haul ! i want to get my stuff now .. =( .. too bad the holiday stuff dont come out in AUS until Nov 5 but I'm thinking about going the VIP event on the 30th, i have exams on now .. *sighs* .. i love the purses by the way =D


----------



## melliquor (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice haul.


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 29, 2007)

got some more stuff..depression makes me shop


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Oct 30, 2007)

Depression makes me shop too...along with happiness,anger,pretty much all emotions.Love the Palettes


----------



## makeba (Nov 1, 2007)

depression makes me shop too. i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## frocher (Nov 4, 2007)

Great haul, I hope you are feeling alright.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Danapotter (Nov 4, 2007)

I hope you are feeling okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great haul though! Enjoy everything!


----------

